# Tj Ford Fastest Player in the league



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I never seen a player that fast. In the Piston's game, there was this one play where he beat 3 Pistons down the floor. That might not sound so fast, but they started at halfcourt, and he started about halfway between the baseline and the freethrow line. He is mind boggling fast.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah he is the fastest person I've seen in my life. Man does he have some burners.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Yeah he is the fastest person I've seen in my life. Man does he have some burners.


Coles and Bennett in football are probably fast, but Ford is probably right up there.

BTW, can you add me to your sig? I did after all predict them...hope they make it .


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I wonder what his 40 time would be.

And I say the Bucks don't make the playoffs, but win 35-38


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, I'm gonna have to check out a Bucks game to see Ford play. Everyone has been talking out our Marcus Banks and how he's quick as lightning. It will be fun to see them go up against each other....Banks is getting about 20 minutes a game so far.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Coles and Bennett in football are probably fast, but Ford is probably right up there.


Well at least in basketball.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

I wonder if the NBA will keep that All-Star weekend PG competition alive... I bet TJ could run circles around Marbury and Kidd in the dribbling part... But I guess ya gotta hit a few shots too...

The NBA should have a flat out dribbling competition... Set up an obstacle course and let these guys loose... Quickest time wins it... TJ vs AI vs Marbury vs Speedy...


----------

